# Anybody have a Chicke Tortilla Soup recipe?



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I made a big pot of chili last week and wife wants soup tonight. Anybody have a recipe?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*I am having this tonight....*

I would just substitute the beef for chicken.

*Menger Tortilla Soup*

1 1/4 lb ground beef
1/2 lb yellow onion, diced
3/8 lb Anaheim peppers, diced
1/4 lb poblano peppers, diced
16 oz tomatoes, canned
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 gallon chicken stock
1/4 oz ground cumin
1/4 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped
1/4 oz fresh garlic, chopped
black pepper to taste
16 oz package red corn tortilla strips
1 cup shredded mixed cheeses, Monterey Jack and cheddar

Brown meat and drain well. Add onion and peppers and saute. Add diced tomatoes, tomato paste and saute. Add chicken stock and seasonings. Bring to a boil and reduce to simmer. Simmer for 1 hour.
When ready to eat, top with tortilla strips and shredded cheese.

I haven't tried this recipe yet(will tonight). It is one I chose from a neat book I just got. Recipes from Historic Texas a Restaurant Guide and Cookbook.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Note: on the above recipe I am substituting a can of _Hatch Tomatoes and diced Green Chiles_ for the canned tomatoes, poblano peppers, and Anaheim peppers.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

scwine said:


> I would just substitute the beef for chicken.
> 
> *Menger Tortilla Soup*
> 
> ...


I used this yesterday-Excellent!


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

4 boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and shredded
2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth
1 (4 ounce) can diced green chiles
1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chile peppers
1 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
I/2 fresh lime, juiced
2 tablespoons fresh cilantro, chopped
1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
4 (10 inch) flour tortillas (or 1 each serving)
1 tablespoon olive oil

Directions 
Combine the chicken broth, green chilies, tomatoes with green chilies, onion, and garlic in a soup pot.
Add the shredded chicken. Bring to a boil, stirring frequently. Reduce heat and simmer for 30-35 minutes.
Add the lime juice, cilantro, cayenne, and cumin. Simmer for 10-15 minutes longer.
Cut the tortillas into 1/2 x 2-inch strips. Fry in hot olive oil in skillet until golden brown; drain on paper towels.
Ladle the soup into bowls. Garnish with shredded Monterey Jack or cheddar cheese and the tortilla strips

It's REALLY good )))


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LJeanGrayless said:


> 4 boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and shredded
> 2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth
> 1 (4 ounce) can diced green chiles
> 1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chile peppers
> ...


F O R Some reason i already like this one a L O T Better!  :cheers:


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Rachel Ray has a great recipe. We made it a couple of times.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...tle-and-fire-roasted-tomato-recipe/index.html

Professor Jones


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> F O R Some reason i already like this one a L O T Better!  :cheers:


I wonder why?:wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LJeanGrayless said:


> 4 boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and shredded
> 2 (14.5 ounce) cans chicken broth
> 1 (4 ounce) can diced green chiles
> 1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chile peppers
> ...


I'm gunna cook this one at tthuh lease thursday evening!


----------

